# Creative Soundblaster Z und wie gehts weiter?



## SYSOPONLINE (22. Juni 2018)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe mir gestern Abend eine Creative Soundblaster Z und ein HyperX Cloud II Headset gegönnt. 
Zuhause angekommen habe ich die Soundkarte direkt in meinen Computer verbaut. Danach habe ich die beiligende Software installiert und das Headset über den Klinkenanschluss verbunden. Bei dem Headset gibt es auch die Möglichkeit es über einen USB Anschluss anzuschließen. Ich glaube dann benutzt man eine integrierte Soundkarte des Headset. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Einstellungen der Soundkarte?
Im Windows steht nun bei Wiedergabe (Lautsprecher Soundblaster Z) und bei Aufnahme (Mikrofon Soundblaster Z)
In der Software SBX Pro Studio habe ich eigentlich nichts umgestellt. Das einzige was ich aktiviert habe ist der ScoutMode. Allerdings habe ich dort schon einige mal gelesen, das dass wohl nicht wirklich gut umgesetzt wurde.

Bisher bin ich noch nicht wirklich überzeugt von der Kaufentscheidung. Könnt ihr mich eines besseren belehren bzw. mir eure Einstellungen für Headsets mal posten?


Mein System:
CPU: AMD® Ryzen™ 7 1700, 8 Kerne, 16 Threads
RAM: 2 x 8 GB DDR4 RAM 2666 MHz KINGSTON HyperX Fury	
Grafikkarte: 8GB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 G1 Gaming 	
Soundkarte: Creative Soundblaster Z	
Festplatte(n): 500 GB SSD Samsung 850 EVO Serie, SATA3	
Motherboard: Gigabyte® GA-AX370 Gaming K5, AMD X370 	
Monitor ACER Predator XB 241 	
Betriebssystem: Windows 10
Games: CS:GO


----------



## tdi-fan (22. Juni 2018)

SYSOPONLINE schrieb:


> es über einen USB Anschluss anzuschließen. Ich glaube dann benutzt man eine integrierte Soundkarte des Headset.



Wenn du es über USB an deinen Rechner anschließt, dann bringt dir deine tolle Soundblaster Z nix mehr....

Nimm die USB-Soundkarte, steck sie ins unterste Fach deines Schreibtisches, ganz nach hinten, und schließe dein Headset per Klinke an deine Soundblaster Z. Fertig

Die ganzen Software-Verbesserer abstellen oder halt nach deinem Geschmack wenn du es brauchst


----------



## DuckDuckStop (22. Juni 2018)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Wenn du es über USB an deinen Rechner anschließt, dann bringt dir deine tolle Soundblaster Z nix mehr....
> Nimm die USB-Soundkarte, steck sie ins unterste Fach deines Schreibtisches, ganz nach hinten, und schließe dein Headset per Klinke an deine Soundblaster Z. Fertig



Hat er bereits gemacht. 

@TE: Was willst du den groß einstellen? Mach den Scoutmodus erst mal aus, das ist n ziemlich aggressiver Equalizer der den ganzen Klang zerstört.
Inwiefern bist du nicht überzeugt von der Kaufentscheidung?


----------



## TheLukay (22. Juni 2018)

Über Klinke an die Soundkarte. Und dann erst mal alles in den Systemsteuerungen der Soundkarte ausschalten. Hatte die selber mal und bei ersten anstecken war erstmal alles komplett Bass-boosted und sogar die Windows Sounds haben geknistert


----------



## NatokWa (22. Juni 2018)

Der Scout-Mode ist NUR!! Für Shooter gedacht und nicht für den "normalen" Einsatz geeignet . Das Ding entspricht einem erweiterten EQ welcher alles was er für uninteressant hält in der Lautstärke senkt und alles andere verstärkt damit man (Theoretisch) leichter Orten kann wo Gegner sind .
Ist der MOdus z.B. bei Musik eingeschaltet klingt das Grausam .

2. Warum kaufst du ein Headset mit USB anschluß in Verbindung mit ner SoKa ? Dat is vollkommen rausgeschmissenes Geld .... noch dazu lohnt sich die Z heutzutage ohnehin nicht mehr da die BlasterX-AE-5 kaum teurer aber weit besser ist (Dual-Kopfhöhrerverstärker für bis zu 650Ohm EINSTELLBAR z.B.) und weniger nutzlosen Klimbim dabei hat . Wer mit SB-Connect (Der zugehörigen Software) nicht klarkommt kann gleich einpacken


----------



## kasiii (22. Juni 2018)

Ich habe eine ähnliche Kombi, nämlich ein HyperX Cloud Core (Bitte verbessert mich, aber ich meine, das ist technisch gesehen das gleiche HS wie die Cloud II, nur ohne die USB-Soundkarte.) und eine Creative SB Omni.

Ich würde im Treiber alles ausschalten, das den Ton beeinflusst. Equalizer, Crystalizer, Surround und wie das alles heißt. Der Kopfhörer hat schon eine gute Bassbetonung, gute Mitten und die Höhe müssen nach meinem Empfinden auch nicht verstärkt werden.

Das einzige was ich im Treiber einstellen würde ist die Noise Reduction für Aufnahmen.


----------



## JackA (23. Juni 2018)

Das was kasiii sagt, außerdem hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SFBvvlebSmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0NMlWg-7Crg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NatokWa (23. Juni 2018)

Naja , wenn man nur Stereo haben will kann man natürlich Suround ausschalten , empfinde ICH als herben verlust in der Klangqualität ...
Der Crystallizer ist dazu da die Tonqualli im allgemeinen zu verdbessern was sich vor allem bei Low-Mid-End Eingangscontent bemerkbar macht (MP3 z.B.) und bei High.End wie unkomprimiertem VLAC oder gar WAV keine unterschied macht . Es kommt also stark drauf an was man NUITZT ob Crystalizer was bringt . Einfach zu sagen "Mach es aus" ist vollig Engstirnig und zu kurz gedacht .
Ähnliches gilt für Equilizer ... ständi liest man nur "Mach den aus der verfälscht alles" . Ja stimmt schon so , man kann damit sehr gut den Ton SO anpassen wie man persöhnlcih ihn am engenehmsten empfindet . Dieser ganze Müll ala "Ich will den Sound so hlhren wie er (von Hersteller der Kopfhöhrer) gedacht ist , ist völliger Mumpiz und wird viel zu veralgemeinert unter den "Profis" in dem Segment , zumindest denen welche sich hier im Forum als solche Bezeichnen .
JEDER Mensch hat ein anderes Klangempfinden und deshalb andere vorlieben . Stell es so ein wie es sich für DICH am besten anhört und gut is .


----------



## DuckDuckStop (23. Juni 2018)

Hast du gerade gesagt dass ein Equalizer bei Flacs oder wavs keinen Unterschied macht?


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (23. Juni 2018)

Nö hat es nicht.


----------



## Berky (23. Juni 2018)

Darf ich auflösen? Er meint, eine mp3 mit Crystalizer hört sich an wie eine Flac ohne.  Darauf müsste folgen, eine Flac mit Crystalizer klingt wie Wave, ist doch ganz einfach, immer 1+1 zusammen zählen.
Und um so zu hören wie der Toningenieur aufgenommen hat müsste man im selben Tonstudio sitzen. Selbst  Audiophile sind nicht so verrückt von 1000 verschiedenen Tonstudios wenigsten eine nachzubauen.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (23. Juni 2018)

Dann muss er aber ganz schön merkwürdige Flacs haben wenn die klingen wie mp3s mit crystallizer.


----------



## JackA (24. Juni 2018)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Der Crystallizer ist dazu da die Tonqualli im allgemeinen zu verdbessern was sich vor allem bei Low-Mid-End Eingangscontent bemerkbar macht (MP3 z.B.) und bei High.End wie unkomprimiertem VLAC oder gar WAV keine unterschied macht .


Das stimmt aber so nicht, wie du das sagst. Der Crystalizer ist ja nur nen dynamischer EQ der Bass und Höhen anhebt. D.h. er bügelt gnadenlos ne Badewanne auf jedes Material, sofern er aktiviert ist, egal ob ogg, mp3, flac, wav und co. Damit hört sich schlecht komprimiertes Material etwas lebendiger an, mehr auch nicht. Generell würde ich ihn deaktivieren und miese Musik meiden . Auch generell bei schlechten Quellmaterial von MP3s auszugehen ist nicht korrekt, saubere 320KBit MP3 unterscheidest du nicht mehr von Flacs, Wavs oder DSDs.



> Ähnliches gilt für Equilizer ... ständi liest man nur "Mach den aus der verfälscht alles" . Ja stimmt schon so , man kann damit sehr gut den Ton SO anpassen wie man persöhnlcih ihn am engenehmsten empfindet


Da hast du Recht, dennoch ist der gemeine Pöbel zu faul nen EQ zu bedienen. Die wollen den Kopfhörer nach ihrem Geschmack ohne einen Finger krumm zu machen.
Dass z.B. ein HD681 von Superlux sehr guten Klang abliefert, ist ja allgemein bekannt, mit EQ kriegt man aber 330€ guten Klang (Sennheiser HD650) aus dem Superlux und das für nur 20€. EQ fur Superlux HD 681 | ComputerBase Forum
Weiter gesponnen kann man mit nem EQ sämtliche Soundkarten Surroundsimulationen verwirklichen und zahlt nichts für. Leute zahlen extra 200€ für nen Sennheiser GSX1000 nur um dessen Surroundsimulation zu bekommen, mit HeSuVi der u.A. auch GSX1000 Surround unterstützt, zahlt man nichts für die selbe Simulation.


----------



## NatokWa (24. Juni 2018)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Das stimmt aber so nicht, wie du das sagst. Der Crystalizer ist ja nur nen dynamischer EQ der Bass und Höhen anhebt. D.h. er bügelt gnadenlos ne Badewanne auf jedes Material, sofern er aktiviert ist, egal ob ogg, mp3, flac, wav und co. Damit hört sich schlecht komprimiertes Material etwas lebendiger an, mehr auch nicht. Generell würde ich ihn deaktivieren und miese Musik meiden . Auch generell bei schlechten Quellmaterial von MP3s auszugehen ist nicht korrekt, saubere 320KBit MP3 unterscheidest du nicht mehr von Flacs, Wavs oder DSDs.
> 
> 
> Da hast du Recht, dennoch ist der gemeine Pöbel zu faul nen EQ zu bedienen. Die wollen den Kopfhörer nach ihrem Geschmack ohne einen Finger krumm zu machen.
> ...



Punkt 1 kann ich dir nur bedingt zustimmen , da du die Knack-Filter etc. vergist die ebenfalls im Crystallizer drinne sind . Ansonsten kann wohl außer den Entwicklern niemand direkt sagen WIE genau das Teil arbeitet , ICH für meinen Teil kann sagen das es bei Low-Qual Zeug nen riesen unterschied macht und bei High.Quali wie MP3 bei 300KBit+ teils sogar das Gegenteil bewirkt . GENEREL kann man das Ding nicht auf einer einstellung stehen lassen nach dem Moto "Komme was wolle , hört sich alles Geil an" , auf medium-Einstellungen isset aber zum beispiel für den Ton von nem Fernseher ein gutes Feature . 
Mit meinem mittlerweile 6 Jahre alten Audio-PC am Fernseher hohle ich derzeit aus nem 150€ Suroundsatz nen besseren Klang als meine Kumpels mit ihren Boose und Teufel anlagen , die kotzen wenn ich Musikvideos odr Netflix streame weil da ECHTER Sorround rauskommt , und das kristallklar *g* . Der Rechner hat bei einrichtung 400€ gekostet mit seiner 2Kern Celeron CPU und seiner mitlerweile aufgerüsteten XFi-Titanium Fatal1ty Professional (Von einer XFi Extrem Audio) . Richtig umfallen tun die wenn ich noch EAX auf Konzerthalle aktiviere , aber dat is ne eher unnötige Spielerei *g*
Das richige Einstellen hat mich allerdings auch ne knappe halbe Stunde gekostet , incl. die Lautsprecher von der INtensität richtig einstellen und EQ-Spielereien , dafür haben die meisten leider nicht den Nerv .....


----------



## Ericius (24. Juni 2018)

Ich würde die Soundkarte zurück geben und die des Cloud II benutzen, sofern Du das Cloud auf lange Sicht behalten willst. Die mitgelieferte Surroundsimulation funktioniert wohl ganz gut, solide Quelle geht vor "Crystalizer", Equalizer kannst Du eh trotzdem nutzen (was zum Musikhören bei dem Headset m.M.n. auch nötig ist) und die anderen hier besprochenen Dinge sind bei dem Cloud nicht wirklich relevant, so gut ist es dann doch nicht. 
Als ich von meinem Z97 Onboard-"Purity2" Sound auf die STXII umgestiegen bin, hat das Cloud davon eigentlich nur bei der Lautstärke profitiert, wobei die vorher schon laut genug war.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (24. Juni 2018)

Bei ner Surroundanlage für 150€ ist doch vollkommen egal welche Qualität die Quelldatei hat. Zu 90% ist die Ausgabehardware verantwortlich für den Klang und bei ca. 10-15€ pro Lautsprecher (wahrscheinlich sogar noch weniger) kann da nichts vernünftiges bei rum kommen.


----------



## kasiii (24. Juni 2018)

Ericius schrieb:


> Ich würde die Soundkarte zurück geben und die des Cloud II benutzen, sofern Du das Cloud auf lange Sicht behalten willst.



Das würde ich so nicht stehen lassen. Sofern das nicht durch ein Update behoben wurde, ist das Cloud II bzw. der Mic-Eingang der USB-Soundkarte viel zu leise. Das Mic des Cloud II ist viel besser, als es die Mitgelieferte USB-Soundkarte erscheinen lässt.

Wie gesagt, falls das ganze durch ein Treiberupdate gefixt wurde, nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil .


----------



## Ericius (24. Juni 2018)

Nur für`s Mic reicht aber auch so ne 5€ USB-Soundkarte.


----------



## Berky (24. Juni 2018)

Die SBX war schon vorher da, wenn man bedenkt wann die Karte erschienen ist, könnte er sie schon seit paar Jahre haben. Die Cloud II ist wegen der besseren Surround Simulation auch schade um zurück zu geben, tja.
 Ich würde sagen lass erstmal die SBX in der Kiste ruhen und nutze die Cloud mit der mitgelieferten Karte. Ist doch gut wenn man beides hat, du kannst jetzt experimentieren und später wie wir hier klugkoten .
Die Soundoptionen von den Gamer Soundkarten  (Scoutmodus etc) sind keine Geheimwaffen das man haben muss, wichtig ist das man ein gut klingendes Headset/Kopfhörer hat, so wie deines.
Wenn du die Cloud an der SBX hast kannst mal testeshalber den Bass voll aufdrehen und dann zocken, wenn du dann merkst ob das gut oder schlecht war, weist du schon viel wie es klingen sollte.


----------

